# I still don't believe it...



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

If I didn't see it with my own eyes, I wouldn't believe it really happened. Kiko has turned into a very curious bird. He investigates everything. He is constantly watching and coming over to check out what I am doing, even when I go to the bathroom, he is there watching.  

Well, today I was cleaning the bathroom and Kiko was a little annoyed with me (pacing back and forth, cooing). When I finished cleaning, (and here's the part that's hard to believe) he flew up on the toilet seat, turned around and pooped in the toilet!!! Wouldn't that be great if he made a habit of that?

But that's not all... He also tries to answer the phone! No kidding, he's done it twice now. When the phone rings, he flys over to the phone and starts pecking at the buttons!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, you could praise him every time he does it and give him some treat! . Just like a dog, haha!


----------



## Danerra (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL!!!! That's awesome!!! i had been wondering about the intelligence of these birds and their curiosity levels compared to the parakeets and cockatiels I've owned. Sounds like you have a pretty sharp one!!!

I'm not talking about studies showing their intelligence levels, but more what it would mean in my home


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

That is so cool! Hope you can get that on video!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you time it just right they can poop in or on just about anything you want them too...lol..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> if you time it just right they can poop in or on just about anything you want them too...lol..


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Kiko did the toilet thing again! I thought maybe that first time was a fluke. I wasn't there to see it, but he was the only one out (Kalani was sitting on her eggs) and when I went into the bathroom, there it was in the bowl There is nothing he could have perched on and made the shot, so he must have done the same as the last time. Of course, that doesn't make up for all the times he has pooped on other things.  

It's kind of too bad that it is Kiko doing this, beacause that bird has a real problem with camera's (hates having his pic taken). I have a better chance getting a pic/video of the Lockness Monster! 

Now if we can just work on that timing thing...


----------



## Danerra (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL!!! Time for surveillance cameras!!!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Danerra said:


> LOL!!! Time for surveillance cameras!!!


Great idea! I can get one of those nanny cams, but in this case it would be a Pigi Cam


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I hope he doesn't fall into that toilet bowl or take a notion to bathe in it because I doubt that he could get out.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Kiko&Kalani said:


> Great idea! I can get one of those nanny cams, but in this case it would be a Pigi Cam


Just remember to make sure its off when anyone else is in


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

grifter said:


> I hope he doesn't fall into that toilet bowl or take a notion to bathe in it because I doubt that he could get out.


Yikes, I hadn't thought about that! The only saving grace I have there is that Kiko doesn't like to take baths (never has). I caught him faking one day. He splashes the water all of the place with his head then lays out next to his bath bowl and pretends to be drying off. So I started giving him showers and he loves them. He actually holds his wing stretched out for me to spray under.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Just remember to make sure its off when anyone else is in


Oh yeah, that would not be good


----------



## Danerra (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.spygear4u.com/hidden-video-cameras.asp

LOL, if you need help finding one... did a quick google for you!!! Like Quazar said, you might want to let the humans know about it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you know some people have taught parrots to poop in the toidie...lol.. really...


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Danerra said:


> http://www.spygear4u.com/hidden-video-cameras.asp
> 
> LOL, if you need help finding one... did a quick google for you!!! Like Quazar said, you might want to let the humans know about it


Prices look pretty steep there, 
If you have a something like "Maplin" "Radioshak" or "RS" electronic component stores in the states they should be relatively inexpensive for a CCTV type cam that will plug directly into your PC or laptop (obviously need a long cable lol)


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Wouldn't that be amazing if they both learned to use the toilet? I would save a fortune of anibacterial cleaner and papertowels! My mother is coming to stay with us for a month and she has not been won over to how wonderful K&K are. Let's see, 1 bedroom apartment, 3 adults, 2 pigeons and 2 dogs (mom is bringing her dog)! Speaking of bird related things... I think I need to go buy some Grey Goose


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

*Kiko discovered rubber bands today*

This bird (Kiko) is so fun to watch as he goes around discovering things. He found a rubber band (that I guess was under the bed) today and entertained himself for the longest. He steps on one end and pulls the other end with his beak, stretching the bands as far as his neck will stretch. Tooooo funny  

After he lost interest I picked up the rubber band and put it away. It's like trying to keep up with a 3 year old toddler; into everything! When he comes running into the room you can here the little pounding of his feet on the floor rapidly approaching. Kalani, on the other hand, is my sweet little angel. She is so gentle. She is happy as long as she is sitting next to me or on her eggs. I guess they're my little angel and my little devil.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Well he did it, I don't know how, but he did. Somehow he found another rubber band and mangaged to get it around his neck! Good grief, what a little devil he is. Here's a pic 

View attachment 17874


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Has he learnt how to flush the commode yet?


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

grifter said:


> Has he learnt how to flush the commode yet?


LOL! Not yet. He seems to be devoting his time to less constructive activities at the moment. Actually, he is a bit ticked off with me. I had to move their "food court" yesterday and relocate it because it was in the same place I put the air mattress when mom comes to visit. I wanted them to get used to having it in the new location. Kalani was fine with that, Kiko was definately not. I got lots of ambush peck-attacks all day yesterday. It was like scene out of "Birds", scary. He's probably thinking of his revenge for today. That bird is almost diabolical!

He's so sweet when he sleeps! He woke up and started to move away just as I was taking the pic (that birds got camera radar). 
View attachment 17879


----------

